
Twitter's New Music App Launches Friday - joeyespo
http://allthingsd.com/20130411/twitters-new-music-app-launches-friday/
======
ermik
Watchlisted — they have an amazing hacker potential that could make a dint in
the triade of Last.fm, Rdio and Spotify, what can I say for HypeMachine, Exfm,
8tracks and all the other youngsters...

There still isn't much to go on with speculation. It is safe to assume though
Twitter won't be going near music-distribution — their tap into the existing
infrastructure of Digital Music is a great example of "new way of building",
which is frankly: "not inventing the bicycle all over again".

I'm wishful.

~~~
ermik
It's actually in Standby: <https://music.twitter.com/> (there is already a HN
submission for it — <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5539041>)

